# Catfish Paradise 2



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I went to the new catfish paradise yesterday with a buddy of fine. I caught two flatheads (16.5 and 19 pounds) and a 25# blue cat. I admit it was fun pulling in those fish. But i couldn't help it, i hate the place. Its a shame that they put that big of fish by the hundreds in a small lake. I was there from about 10am to 7pm. And i counted atleast 20 large dead catfish floating along the bank. And a guy in a golf kart would drive around put them in a net and throw them in the woods. All around the lake you would see dead fish. I was fishing the older lake and i saw multiple dead crappie and bluegill and a nice largemouth. It seems to me the only thing its good for is to feed the coyotes in the woods. They took what looked to be a nice pound and killed it. Has anyone else been there yet??

Nate


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Paying to get into a Pay Lake, simply buying bait, food, or gear at a Pay lake only helps to perpetuates the removal of trophy cats from public water. The abominable conditions that you describe helps to reinforce my choice to NEVER spend ANY money that will financially aid a pay lake. If they don't make money, they will not take OUR trophy cats.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Can we please not have this argument again? Last time it went nowhere...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Please review this THREAD(click here) and that might save everyone a lot of typing etc. I think many good points were made. Thanks. Jim  



> I was there from about 10am to 7pm. And i counted atleast 20 large dead catfish floating along the bank. And a guy in a golf kart would drive around put them in a net and throw them in the woods


Sorry to hear they are killing nice fish there. So long as people go there, they will remain open. If and when people stop, they won't be able to continue a business that loses money.


----------

